# My Rear Window Car Ad



## BekahAura (Dec 7, 2011)

I really thought I was going to be able to make this design a little more... complex... interesting... I don't know. This is going to be a vinyl design that is see through from the inside of my car, so it was suggested that it be high contrast. I figured simple is better.

I know a few of you picked the black and white image of a puppy, but then looking at it made me think it would fit better on a sad ASPCA commercial asking for donations for abused pets. Abby already had a white background, and I think, being a lap dog with a bow in her fur, she's the best candidate to attract the clientele I'm looking for.

I'm also trying to show that I can produce studio style photos on-location... do you see it? Should I say it more clearly?

So here it is... imagine the whole background white, the black area is the shape of my window.

What do you think? Is there anything I forgot?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 7, 2011)

Tacky.  I want my brand to look expensive.  Doing this you are setting your brand like plumber, electrician, etc.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 7, 2011)

Lets revisit my nemesis thread again
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/233198-snow-screwed-up-my-business-plan.html


----------



## BekahAura (Dec 7, 2011)

@Schwettylens

So you think if I get rid of the Call Us! Visit Us! Like Us! the tackiness factor will dissipate? 

I'd love to make it look more expensive... any pointers?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 7, 2011)

If you want it to look expensive, dont put it on your car.


----------



## COLTSFANATIC1 (Dec 7, 2011)

_I agree about the car ad looking Cheap, But I also see that you want to get your name out there, I say If the car ad will bring in business than do it, No matter what what type of advertisment you use if your work is good than your business will grow. Go get that Money!_


----------



## BekahAura (Dec 7, 2011)

@Schwettylens - Oh yeah, I forgot for a second that you hate the whole idea in general and thought you were trying to help. I guess maybe you think you are helping, by saving me from tackiness. You should see the magnetic photo frames I'm designing and planning to stick to my bumper. You'd really get a kick outta that. I'll have to post a photo when it's all done.

@Coltsfanatic - Do you think all car ads look cheap or mine does specifically? LOL Thanks for the enthusiasm. 

I really don't get why some of you think it's so horrible, have you ever been to a city where every cab and bus are plastered with ads from companies that make millions more than most professional photographers on this site combined?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 7, 2011)

I some what agree with Schwetty, but instead of tacky, I will use the word busy.

Drop your Facebook link info. I am sure your website links to your Facebook.

Personally, I'd also drop the call us and visit us bit.

Less is more.

Make sure the important info has impact.

Oh, I have seen bad busy ads on buses and cabs too, so.....


----------



## Jlatigo (Dec 7, 2011)

I think if you just got rid of the call us, visit us, like us, it would be fine. It good enough to catch your eye and it's uncluttered, if I were in need of those services then I could get the info quickly enough in my opinion. 
Good luck with it

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 7, 2011)

It sucks that you are a dot net. Looks like somebody parked the dot com and you could probably buy it from them.

I just went through that myself and paid $500 for myname.com.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 7, 2011)

Just put this


----------



## rub (Dec 7, 2011)

Drop the like us, call us, and facebook stuff. That will help a bit. The reflection on your name is kinda busy too, but I understand what you are trying to do - maybe just tone it down a notch? 

I have no idea what you charge, but the design, font, etc. would lead me to believe I would get an on-location shoot, with a high resolution disk, for about $100. If thats far under what you charge, you may want to reconsider your design.

K

I'm not trying to be rude - I just really figured thats what your rates would be - I see they are not - I think you ca do better with this ad.  If design isn't your strong suit, hire it out to someone.  Well worth the $$ to brand yourself well and be seen how you want to be seen.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 7, 2011)

Rub, you should do one and drive around the suburbia and get those cougars.


----------



## rub (Dec 7, 2011)

Bwahahaha - naw - they have $$ and will gladly pay it to feel like they did in their 20's again.  I want my branding to look and feel expensive.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 7, 2011)

rub said:


> I want my branding to look and feel expensive.



This.

You can substantially raise your prices when you LOOK expensive. But I guess that really depends on Bekah's target market, business goals and expectations.


----------



## BekahAura (Dec 7, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> It sucks that you are a dot net. Looks like somebody parked the dot com and you could probably buy it from them.
> 
> I just went through that myself and paid $500 for myname.com.



What the Godaddy page still pops up? Yeah it's been like that for two years... I thought about it, but didn't bother. How much of a pain is it to go through that bs?



rub said:


> Drop the like us, call us, and facebook stuff. That will help a bit. The reflection on your name is kinda busy too, but I understand what you are trying to do - maybe just tone it down a notch?



I did tone it down, haha, by like 40%. I think that it will be toned down even more though when it's printed on this one-way vinyl.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 7, 2011)

Do a full car wrap. Don't half a$$ it. 

You can get your car wrapped for under 2k and make it look professional.

Just make sure it isn't an 87 Fleetwood Cadillac with missing hubcaps


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 7, 2011)

Bekah, my web guys did it for me, and I'd recommend you have someone familiar with it do it for you. It took a few phone calls to the number listed on the Whois lookup. I was willing to pay $1000, they asked for $750, we offered $500 and they accepted. Then the web guys went through an escrow service to insure the domain got transferred before they got the money.


----------



## BekahAura (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys! I've always had a problem being concise.

Here's a new version. I trimmed the fat and tried to accentuate my logo. I could make it bigger and put it at the bottom, but I think it belongs at the top.







Better?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 8, 2011)

Much better in my eyes, than the original.

:thumbup:


----------



## rub (Dec 8, 2011)

Much better.


----------



## BekahAura (Dec 8, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Bekah, my web guys did it for me, and I'd recommend you have someone familiar with it do it for you. It took a few phone calls to the number listed on the Whois lookup. I was willing to pay $1000, they asked for $750, we offered $500 and they accepted. Then the web guys went through an escrow service to insure the domain got transferred before they got the money.



Well I am my web guy lol. But I'll keep it in mind and definitely go through escrow if I do it. I thought of how annoying it would be to change everything... and I have about 750 business cards with the .net. But I guess I could own both the .com & .net and have anyone who types in the .net address forwarded to the .com. I have a feeling people will be typing in .com quite frequently. 

I still have your last suggestion on my to do list. (to change my e-mail to match my domain) Well now I'm thinking I'll wait til I have the .com first so I don't have to change it again =/.


----------



## BekahAura (Dec 8, 2011)

It makes me feel good to know I'm not the only other wacko to be up at 2am.

Thanks! What would I do without you guys?

Time for bed the alarm goes off in 5 hours.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 8, 2011)

I know they are somewhat popular...but I'm not sold on the idea of car adds.
Ask yourself this....have you every bought a product or service because you saw it on a vehicle window?  I haven't. 

And now you'll have the added paranoia from knowing that you just put a target on your vehicle that says "expensive photography gear in here".


----------



## bazooka (Dec 8, 2011)

I agree with Mike. I don't remember ANY ads I've ever seen on a car. I remember what they were about...mostly strip clubs or Mary Kay.


----------



## Heitz (Dec 8, 2011)

How about a picture of the dog near a mirror.  Fun play on your business name.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 8, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> I know they are somewhat popular...but I'm not sold on the idea of car adds.
> Ask yourself this....have you every bought a product or service because you saw it on a vehicle window?  I haven't.
> 
> And now you'll have the added paranoia from knowing that you just put a target on your vehicle that says "expensive photography gear in here".



The question is more "have you ever bought a product or service *that you were looking for *from seeing a car ad?".

I have. I found a good roof and gutter company from seeing their truck, and I googled their name. The truck ad looked great, the truck was clean, and I ended up using them.

As far as would I put an ad on my car that I am a jeweler? Hell no.
As a photographer, yes.


----------



## Paul Ron (Dec 8, 2011)

It looks fine but you should check into the legal issues you may have posting it on your passenger car. 

I'm sure DMV or your local police will be very helpful if you give em a call.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 8, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> I know they are somewhat popular...but I'm not sold on the idea of car adds.
> Ask yourself this....have you every bought a product or service because you saw it on a vehicle window?  I haven't.
> 
> And now you'll have the added paranoia from knowing that you just put a target on your vehicle that says "expensive photography gear in here".



I have never bought anything from a car ad I'd seen but I've sold plenty. Back then I was selling earth friendly products that were not cheap, including pet food. Now, one thing I forgot to mention in the previous thread on this subject is that it helps to have the right car.

When I was planning my own car ad I looked at studies of them and the type of car was mentioned. The best sellers were the VW bug (the new one) and off beat cars. We had a 1979 Mercedes Benz station wagon that we got repainted bright red and even before it got vinyled  we were drawing attention because they had never seen one of those in our area. TN boondocks.

I don't know if I have talked of this here on the forum before, it may have been only in private conversations, but I have a huge record (vinyl) collection and the way it works is that I buy collections and sell off whatever I don't want. One day in traffic I saw this car with an ad saying the people inside bought records. I pulled out my cell phone, called the number and about 2 hours later I had over $500 in my hands...

Car ads work. Now that doesn't mean that everything should be advertised this way but Pet Photography is just fine imho advertised in this manner. You want to be as snob as Sweatylens, be my guest but how many of you are actually making money at photography?

Most photography I see on this forum is not the most creative. I therefore don't expect most members to be creative when it comes to business but they can't even be creative when it comes to shoooting down another member's idea. It's always the same BS.




Back to the OP:

Yes, the original was too busy.

The second one is better. But it can still get better.

Make the dog smaller so that the name of the business can go all the way across. The name of the business is important because if they remember it, they can look it up in the phone book (make sure you're in there) or they can find you on the net. I kinda like the reflection but it makes it not so easy to read. Can you shorten the reflection part?

You have enough space to make the phone number bigger. Make it bigger.

Get rid of the www. It serves no purpose and you can make the rest of the address bigger. It's been what? Ten years since I've actually had to type www?

Keep the Yorkie if you have to have a photo. Yorkies are the cutest and the cute factor is working for you.


----------



## rub (Dec 8, 2011)

I would imagine most people would not choose the service after seeing the ad drive by on a car. 

But, after seeing the car drive around town for a few months, you may see it and say to yourself "oh, someone here does pet photography".  Next time you see it at the grocery store, "oh, the pet photographer is here." Same goes for the dog park, the SPCA events, pet photos with Santa etc. 

Then when someone think, hmmm, maybe I need pics of my pooch, I bet 10 to 1 they think of that car before anyone else. 

I think it could be a good way to target this market. If I saw a high end wedding photographer with an add on their vehicle I'd think cheese ball. But for pets I think it works, cause pet photos, IMO, are kinda cheesy. In a cute way


----------



## jake337 (Dec 8, 2011)

Just do it! Not sure how much you charge, but the first sale that you make from the add will pay for it, the second will be profit from it.

Even if you only reel in 5 clents a year from it, that is 5 more than you would have had.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 8, 2011)

I think the other way Rub.  I feel like people who pay to get the pictures of their dogs are in the higher end market.  Women who walk around in Louis Vuitton bag with a little toy dog.  "Most" people just want a family photo and do a couple of their dog.  You want to make your work very unique.  Not just like a shot of the dog while someone is taking family photo.  Just a photo of dog running around at a park with blurred background is not good enough.  It needs to be studio setting (sometimes outdoor), sometimes with props and costumes.  Make the dog look like a human.  Or something like this
http://blog.kyleolsondesign.com/data/images/2010/10/dog-photography-by-tim-flach-1.jpg

It needs to be unique!


----------



## paigew (Dec 8, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> ... something like this
> http://blog.kyleolsondesign.com/data/images/2010/10/dog-photography-by-tim-flach-1.jpg
> 
> It needs to unique!



/\ what an awesome photo! I agree. People are wanting a piece of art to hang on their wall...one that happens to be of their dog. Not just a snapshot taken with a nice camera.

In response to the car add, I personally would not include a photo. I would just have your company name and website/number along with what you do. "custom pet portraits" or whatever. Something sleek and simple.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 8, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I feel like people who pay to get the pictures of their dogs are in the higher end market.



And that's why you'll still be here in ten years wondering why you have no customers.

Those high end market people who see their dogs as accessories are not the ones who will pay for a photo. Keep going for the snobs you understand so well and let us know in five years how you are doing.

Have you ever been to a pet cemetary? I doubt it. But if you did you could learn something useful.


In the meantime "rub" taught us an important lesson. Although it is one I was taught a long time agon by the first magazine I advertised in. One ad is useless! On the other hand, an ad that keeps coming back will eventually get noticed. People will call a number on a cheesy ad they've seen 10-18 times before they call the number on the best designed ad they've seen once in the last 12 months.

You guys can be as snobbish as you want, I couldn't care less, but the down to earth photog will be the one laughing at you in a couple years.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 8, 2011)

I still be here in 10 years with no customers?  I am happy with my progress right now.  Yes, hopefully I will still be in this forum but I have no doubt in my mind my photography business is taking off. I can feel it.  What is up with the personal attack?  You spend too much time in Europe.  Almost everyone here knows I just learned how to shoot (2 months before join date).  I am happy with my progress.. and yes.. im making money.  Not as a full time, but to buy more equipment.


----------



## ManhattanShutterBug (Dec 8, 2011)

The second one looks much better. I just don't like the pink. To me it looks unprofessional, it's cute how it ties in with the dogs accessories but I would have gone with black.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, Sweaty, it would be hard not too spend too much time in Europe when I live in Europe.

That's the problem with you, you don't seem to think much.

And it shows in your responses here.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 8, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like people who pay to get the pictures of their dogs are in the higher end market.
> ...



Yup, advertising is advertising, is advertising.  Have you also asked all your small and big pet stores, groomers, pet cemetaries, indoor/outdoor dog parks, dog trainers, if you could have a flyer or advert at their establishments as well?  I'd have advertisements pretty much anywhere, anycompany would let me.  You never know who may take a glance and go for it.


----------



## rub (Dec 8, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I think the other way Rub. I feel like people who pay to get the pictures of their dogs are in the higher end market. Women who walk around in Louis Vuitton bag with a little toy dog. "Most" people just want a family photo and do a couple of their dog. You want to make your work very unique. Not just like a shot of the dog while someone is taking family photo. Just a photo of dog running around at a park with blurred background is not good enough. It needs to be studio setting (sometimes outdoor), sometimes with props and costumes. Make the dog look like a human. Or something like this
> http://blog.kyleolsondesign.com/data/images/2010/10/dog-photography-by-tim-flach-1.jpg
> 
> It needs to be unique!



I get what you are saying here - but you are just talking about a different market. Marketing to the people you are refering to would be completely different approach than marketing to the average consumer.  I think, after seeing the op's website, that they are looking at targeting the average consumer. I think the op is targetting her market in a very appropriate manner.  You have to do whats right for you.  I dont love the ad, but I have no doubt that it will work for her.

That being said, I am trying to keep my marketing looking high end, not neccessarily to garner rich clientelle, but to show I offer a superior service, experience and product to those around me.  My customer is the one who asks the price, say, oh, wow, I`m going to have to save up for that. I dont market to the millionaires, I market you the everyday woman you wants to feel like million bucks


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 8, 2011)

I agree with you completely Rub.  See if you agree with me with this statement.  Do you think average customers would hire somebody to come and shoot only their dog?  Or do they hire somebody to come shoot their family photo + dog.  That was my problem from the beginning of the thread.  Kinda like my last family session.. I took some photos of the dog only.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 8, 2011)

rub said:


> That being said, I am trying to keep my marketing looking high end, not neccessarily to garner rich clientelle, but to show I offer a superior service, experience and product to those around me.  My customer is the one who asks the price, say, oh, wow, I`m going to have to save up for that. I dont market to the millionaires, I market you the everyday woman you wants to feel like million bucks



Do you guys really understand what high-end means?

No!  To some people high-end means $50 and to some others it means $5,000. What do we get out of this?  High-end means nothing. Because it means everything.


----------



## CCericola (Dec 8, 2011)

I just had a quick thought. Is it OK in NY to cover your back window? I only ask because I've only seen text on back windows here in NJ, but I have seen back windows completely covered in other states. I wonder what the law is in NY. Maybe check before you get it done just in case?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I just went through that myself and paid $500 for myname.com.



Does that mean the website is up in time for X-mas?


----------



## rub (Dec 8, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> rub said:
> 
> 
> > That being said, I am trying to keep my marketing looking high end, not neccessarily to garner rich clientelle, but to show I offer a superior service, experience and product to those around me. My customer is the one who asks the price, say, oh, wow, I`m going to have to save up for that. I dont market to the millionaires, I market you the everyday woman you wants to feel like million bucks
> ...



Very fair statement.  In my neck of the woods, "high end" would likely be much different than in yours.  I live in a small logging town.  Not quite rural, but damn close. My description may not be the best, but I my point was that I dont target wealthy clients - I market to customers with modest incomes (20-60K) with average sales of $800-$1200 per session.  My marketing is appropriate for me.  I think it looks professional and therefore clients are willing to splurge a bit more becasue my marketing methods make them feel like they will get a superior experience.

I think the op's marketing shows clients they will get an affordable, satisfactory experience.  With a few updates to her site, and car ad, it would make people feel more confident in spending money and booking with her.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 8, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > I just went through that myself and paid $500 for myname.com.
> ...



Probably not. I hate my web guys, and it's getting to the point of thinking about talking to my lawyer.

At the last meeting I asked for something to be redone on my gallery pages, was very specific as to what I want and why, and why what they did doesn't work, and I was told it couldn't be done. 
Well, they finally made the main page, or landing page, and it does exactly what I asked for, that they said couldn't be done, but then, something he said it would do, it doesn't. Don't get me started on this. LOL

Ask me about the gallery navigation, and how clicking the arrows beside the current image does NOT take you to the previous, or next image in the gallery. It is a hap-hazard "choose your own adventure".

This was supposed to be finished in JUNE! If it's not satisfactory by January 1st...I will lawyer up.

This has been the worst business experience EVER.

*ugh* you got me started!


----------



## camz (Dec 8, 2011)

Actually I hired my realtor and the transaction was intiated through a car ad. Her car was parked at my neighbors when I saw a headshot of this woman on the side of a M5 BMW.  She was parked at a neighbor's driveway whom I didn't know. 

The ad on her car automatically sparked assumptions in my head - it was posted on a nice car(This woman has some money-she's savy and she knows what she's doing), the add had her name, number and website(Ok she's accesable and very professional).  I called her and she came over the house the next day, I hired her a few days after I saw the ad.

Speaking form a guy and a dog lover, I personally rather see a lab in the add or something a little less feminine and more neutral species.  But women are more inclined to hiring portrait photographers so you got the right idea.  From our clientbase, google analytics crowd, facebook, referrals, and fashion - An average of ~70%women and ~30%men - just saying don't forget about us ~30% :mrgreen:


----------



## BekahAura (Dec 8, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> And now you'll have the added paranoia from knowing that you just put a target on your vehicle that says "expensive photography gear in here".


 
I appreciate that many of you have mentioned this. Believe me, I am super cautious even when I don&#8217;t have gear in my car. I live in NY, we&#8217;re naturally paranoid. But I don&#8217;t get why you think this is a game stopper&#8230; my gear is NEVER left in my car even without the sign on my car right now. What about a studio that has a storefront sign? Do you think the owner of a photo studio is going to pass on the sign because they are afraid thieves might break in at night?

Bitter has a point&#8230; I&#8217;m not a jeweler hahaha.

@Cloudwalker: I will make another version&#8230; all good points!



rub said:


> I would imagine most people would not choose the service after seeing the ad drive by on a car.
> 
> But, after seeing the car drive around town for a few months, you may see it and say to yourself "oh, someone here does pet photography". Next time you see it at the grocery store, "oh, the pet photographer is here." Same goes for the dog park, the SPCA events, pet photos with Santa etc.
> 
> ...


 
This is exactly my thought process on how this ad can help me! I&#8217;m reading a book called &#8220;Guerrilla Marketing,&#8221; and there is one part that really sticks in my head. Here is an excerpt:

&#8220;1) The first time a man sees an ad, he doesn&#8217;t see it.
 2) The second time, he doesn&#8217;t notice it.
 3) The third time, he is conscious of its existence&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8221;

it goes on and on until&#8230;

&#8220;18) The eighteenth time, he swears at his poverty.
19) The nineteenth time, he counts his money carefully.
20) The twentieth time he sees the ad, he buys the product or instructs his wife to do so.&#8221;

And I truly think that at that point if he doesn&#8217;t buy it he may mention it to someone else who has inquired about such a service. Isn&#8217;t this what branding is all about?
I&#8217;m still not done responding&#8230; I had no idea there would be so many posts today&#8230; and so much drama.

Taking a break&#8230;


----------



## BekahAura (Dec 8, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I still be here in 10 years with no customers? I am happy with my progress right now. Yes, hopefully I will still be in this forum but I have no doubt in my mind my photography business is taking off. I can feel it. What is up with the personal attack? You spend too much time in Europe. Almost everyone here knows I just learned how to shoot (2 months before join date). I am happy with my progress.. and yes.. im making money. Not as a full time, but to buy more equipment.



 Look I don't want to have any hard feelings... from what I remember of you in the past you've always been really helpful when posting in my threads. But you just informed me that you are about as experienced as I am when it comes to the photography business, and I find that absolutely hilarious!!! I won't be a snob and tell you what percentage of my income my photography brings in. But you really need to get off your high horse.

 I worked in the restaurant business for almost 10 years and I can tell you for sure it's the wealthiest people are the people that watch their dollars the most. The guy who drives the Mercedes leaves a $2 tip and complains that his beer isn't cold enough, the guy who works in the deli of the local A&P leaves a $20 tip every time and never complains. I'm not after those "high-end" customers so they are all yours. 

I almost wish I found a marketing forum to post this in. no I dont this is too funny.



CCericola said:


> I just had a quick thought. Is it OK in NY to cover your back window? I only ask because I've only seen text on back windows here in NJ, but I have seen back windows completely covered in other states. I wonder what the law is in NY. Maybe check before you get it done just in case?


 
Im pretty sure its fine as long as I can see out my window. The material Im printing on is see-through from the inside and solid from the outside. But I guess it doesnt hurt to double check.



Schwettylens said:


> I agree with you completely Rub. See if you agree with me with this statement. Do you think average customers would hire somebody to come and shoot only their dog? Or do they hire somebody to come shoot their family photo + dog. That was my problem from the beginning of the thread. Kinda like my last family session.. I took some photos of the dog only.


 
Do you think average customers would buy organic raw meat for their dogs? What about birthday cakes for their dogs? Clothing for their dogs? You wouldnt think so, but shops like this exist and profit from their not-so-average products. I did market research on pet spending before I decided to focus on pet photography throughout the entire recession pet spending is one of the few areas that has continued to increase every year since the 90s.


----------



## BekahAura (Dec 8, 2011)

jake337 said:


> Yup, advertising is advertising, is advertising.  Have you also asked all your small and big pet stores, groomers, pet cemetaries, indoor/outdoor dog parks, dog trainers, if you could have a flyer or advert at their establishments as well?  I'd have advertisements pretty much anywhere, anycompany would let me.  You never know who may take a glance and go for it.



I have a list of places to go to actually... but I haven't had time. I need at least 1 full day to hit them all. I'll probably do it after the Holidays are over... people are too busy to be bothered right now.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 8, 2011)

Bekah, I was responding to cloudwalker personal attack toward me.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh, and dont get experience fool you friend.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 8, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Oh, and dont get experience fool you friend.





Oh, and don't let typos make your comment confusing, pal.


----------



## BAphotos (Dec 9, 2011)

I really like the updated version, but I'd still consider changing the main "Reflective Photos" setup.  I realize it's your business name and it matches the website, but in terms of business card setup (which is effectively what your window ad is) it's a little busy.  The reflected letters make it cluttered to look at and not instantly clear, which is what you really want.  Since being on your car, there may be short time spans to get the information across. 
 Most business card tips lean towards clear fonts, which the reflection breaks up.  I can understand not wanting to lose the reflection as it's part of what you want to portray, so if you're set on keeping it you may want to have the reflected part be a different color so people can clearly see the unreflected font.  One of the hardest parts of a business card, slogan, etc. is that it's not what appeals to you, but what draws the attention of the customer... in some cases they fit together, others it doesn't. 
 You should print some final versions out and ask people, not friends, but random people (not online either, but in the actual area you're trying to market in) what they prefer.  While doing that you'd also be getting your information out... win win really.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 9, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Bekah, I was responding to cloudwalker personal attack toward me.


Offering a different point of view or even some enlightenment does not constitute a personal attack. Especially when the guy has been around the block a few times..... well, in cloudwalker's case, many times

. ldman:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2011)

I guess you havent seen the comments he posted toward me out of no where.

PS.  Sure he has been around the block a few times.  It would be nice if he shares a few pics too.  Just saying.



kundalini said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Bekah, I was responding to cloudwalker personal attack toward me.
> ...


----------



## BekahAura (Dec 9, 2011)

Okay, I think I'm finally there. Here is my third version. I'm posting the last one and the new one so you can compare them side by side. 

I'm a little disappointed that Abbey has gotten so small, but you are all right, my business name should be what's prominent here. I also toned down the reflection and added a drop shadow to the main text to made it more readable. 

Version 2






Version 3


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 9, 2011)

#3


----------



## Kolander (Dec 12, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> ...Doing this you are setting your brand like plumber, electrician, etc.



Well, not only them


----------



## BekahAura (Dec 13, 2011)

Kolander said:
			
		

> Well, not only them
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/kincaidy.jpg/



My truck has more rust on it.


----------



## BAphotos (Dec 13, 2011)

Definitely like the new version 3!  Looks great


----------



## Kolander (Dec 14, 2011)

BekahAura said:


> My truck has more rust on it.



Hum, you may consider what *quality *you are leading to see :meh: Just the opposite of that cute ad.


----------



## BekahAura (Dec 16, 2011)

Kolander said:


> BekahAura said:
> 
> 
> > My truck has more rust on it.
> ...



I was being sarcastic


----------



## FattyMcJ (Dec 20, 2011)

The Paris Hilton dog screams "Guys need not call"... the pink/white colors scream "Women only".  If that's what you're going for, awesome.  Like someone else said, my business is about 70% female, but at the same time I wouldn't want to alienate my male clients like that.  

IMO - stick to more generic colors, find a more neutral dog (Goldens, Basset Hounds, etc.) or...PUPPIES.  Even big guys (like me) like adorable little puppies.

As far as putting an ad on your car at all, I've thought about it a few times.  Less of an "ad" per se, more of just a sticker on the rear window with my website on it.  Since I already have other stickers on my rear window (car clubs, parts manufacturers, etc.) it would fit in, but I drive a "rice grinder" import.  Might not work well with other cars.  

You have to consider your target audience, what others may think of it, and the whole picture.  Nice "ad" on a crappy car = crappy photographer can't afford a better car.  Crap "ad" on a nice car = cheapskate out to make a buck. Feminine "ad" on a bright pink car = smart & targeted marketing.  It's about the big picture.

Good luck, I look forward to hearing what you go with and how it works for you! :thumbup:


----------



## BekahAura (Dec 20, 2011)

FattyMcJ said:


> The Paris Hilton dog screams "Guys need not call"... the pink/white colors scream "Women only".  If that's what you're going for, awesome.  Like someone else said, my business is about 70% female, but at the same time I wouldn't want to alienate my male clients like that.
> 
> IMO - stick to more generic colors, find a more neutral dog (Goldens, Basset Hounds, etc.) or...PUPPIES.  Even big guys (like me) like adorable little puppies.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your opinion, it's much appreciated! You're a bit too late though; it's already ordered, printed, and waiting for a day over 50 degrees so I can apply it (Thursday looks good-and maybe my last chance before winter settles in!) Yeah I meant to reply to the other guy who mentioned how feminine the ad looks. And yeah, I'm definitely trying to attract women... so I guess I was successful there. It's too late to change it now, but I will have to figure out how to get to the 30% male prospects out there. For now I can only hope a man will see the gift certificate potential for his wife, mom, daughter... etc. But believe me when I say this is not my entire marketing plan... it's only the beginning... and I have a lot of work to do!


----------



## BekahAura (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay, for anyone who is interested, here is the final product on my car!!! I'm pretty happy with it. I did find out that this ad actually only has a life expectancy of about 2 years, not until I lose the car, like I thought originally. 

For the next printing I plan on making the "on-location pet photography" text much bigger, and Abby will be smaller yet. I can't thank you guys enough for helping me make the best of this ad. If I went with my first design no one would be able to read the small text unless they were tail-gating (which does happen a lot in rush hour traffic lol) or on foot.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 22, 2011)

how much did it cost?  It is a shame it will only last for 2 years.


----------



## BekahAura (Dec 22, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> how much did it cost?  It is a shame it will only last for 2 years.



$120... not bad at all IMO. And I think since I don't have a rear windshield wiper I may get a little more mileage out of it. We'll see, only time will tell.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, just be careful when you clean the snow.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 22, 2011)

Can you see through the back window ? I would rather have magnetic adds that sstick to doors then you can take them off


----------



## BekahAura (Dec 22, 2011)

@Schwettylens Yeah, my ice scraper will not go near the back windshield lol. Defrost button, then brush only if needed.

@gsgary Yup I can see through the window just fine. During the day it's almost like looking through window tint. I can see the words, but I can still see through it just fine. At night I see through it as clear as it ever was, and don't see the ad at all. Magnetic ads can ruin the paint on your car because dirt can get trapped between them and the car. So I'm not sure I want to do that anymore. Plus, the rear windshield is a bigger canvas that people are more likely to see than a smaller ad on the side of a car.


----------



## FattyMcJ (Dec 22, 2011)

That's not half bad Bekah, better than I thought it was going to be, and the car is a nice modest car.  Works well together IMO.  Not something I'd do, but also not something I'd balk at when I see it driving down the road.

@gsgary - Magnetic door ads would SCREAM "Lawn Mowing Service" to me.


----------



## BekahAura (Dec 22, 2011)

Why thank you Fatty.


----------



## BAphotos (Dec 23, 2011)

The final result looks good!  Glad you're pleased with it as well.  I'm assuming it's the perforated type of decal?  Also, did you put it on or was it done by the shop?  Just wondering how hard to install.


----------



## BekahAura (Dec 23, 2011)

@BAphotos: Yes it is the perforated vinyl. I put it on with my boyfriend's help. I ordered it from signazon.com and there is a how-to video there showing one guy doing it on his own. I would suggest having someone help though. We made one mistake and there is a little crinkle in it about 3 inches long... but you can't see it unless you're on top of it. So if we could do such a good job on our first try, anyone can do it.


----------



## BAphotos (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I'll have to keep it in mind.  Glad to hear it's easy to install yourself, I prefer the DIY way of doing things.


----------



## Kolander (Dec 27, 2011)

It shows that your work is cute and competent :thumbup: Good luck!


----------

